# 2001 Factory 5 spoke wheels? 2pc (sort of ) looking insert?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

What's the deal with my Allraods factory wheels, they look like the face is just an insert bolted to the wheel, like I could replace it, if it ever got really curbed up?
Does it actually come off, of is just something stupid Audi did that fills up with snow in winter?

Not my car (I'm not at home to take a pic) but same wheel.








http://www.cotproductions.com/...l.jpg


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 2001 Factory 5 spoke wheels? 2pc (sort of ) looking insert? (G60 Carat)*

i think you are the first person to ever ask that question. i have no idea, why would you want to take the wheels apart though?
if you're talking about repairing/replacing curbage, probably just cheaper to replace the entire wheel or have it cosmetically fixed. i don't think it can come "apart"










_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 12:50 PM 7-10-2008_


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

These wheels do come apart, but you risk the strength of the wheel. The only way I would take mine apart is to dismount or deflate the tire. I was actually thinking about getting mine to paint to match the car.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 2001 Factory 5 spoke wheels? 2pc (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i think you are the first person to ever ask that question. i have no idea, why would you want to take the wheels apart though?
if you're talking about repairing/replacing curbage, probably just cheaper to replace the entire wheel or have it cosmetically fixed. i don't think it can come "apart"









_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 12:50 PM 7-10-2008_

I don't want to take it apart. But I can tell already from looking at it that, where I live, the center of the spokes where the gap is, will fill up with snow in winter. Most likely throwing my tire balance out at the same.
I know this because my mom drives a Calibre with the 18" chrome "clad" wheels (Huge POS BTW). And they have a similar gap around the spokes, and her car shakes like a mofo on the highway in winter. You take it to a car wash, or put it in the garage, melt that snow out of the wheels, and the car is fine again.
I was questioning Audi's logic in making the wheel come apart? Was it touted as a feature or something?








The only consulation is my Garage is heated, so every morning I will get to start fresh anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: 2001 Factory 5 spoke wheels? 2pc (G60 Carat)*

yes i think they do come apart, if you want to do so for cleaning/painting, etc.
because they are a PITA to clean.
and yes, i do believe they get snow stuck in them in the winter...part of the reason why i got single spokes


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

there isn't much of a gap in those at all. More like a grove, it won't let much snow in anyway


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

if it comes apart
has anyone painted the back and left the front sliver?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_if it comes apart
has anyone painted the back and left the front sliver?

all black(not mine):


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

um dont really like that too much


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*

Yes, the Twin Spoke wheel does come apart. They were built by Ronal. It is not recommended to pull them apart. The outer five spoke plate was added for the extra load and offroad capability of the allroad.
They do and will pack with snow, which will obviously throw the balance out.
Some (very few) owners have disassembled and refinished them.
I imagine the torque and re-bolting pattern would be very critical.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_Yes, the Twin Spoke wheel does come apart. They were built by Ronal. It is not recommended to pull them apart. The outer five spoke plate was added for the extra load and offroad capability of the allroad.
They do and will pack with snow, which will obviously throw the balance out.
Some (very few) owners have disassembled and refinished them.
I imagine the torque and re-bolting pattern would be very critical.

so the twin spoke are for more than just looks? how come ive never seen "real" off roading wheels on jeeps and what not that have this same system?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (verb.move)*

It's audi..







.they don't usually follow convention


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_
so the twin spoke are for more than just looks? how come ive never seen "real" off roading wheels on jeeps and what not that have this same system?

I will have to step back on this one and direct you to ask this question to Ronal and the Audi engineers that thought it was required.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Well if Ronal made it, you know it's good.
are both parts cast aluminum? or is it possible one of the pieces is forged?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

I am only guessing ---but I'd say they are cast. 
A forged wheel would be lighter and stronger.


----------

